# Neuter went well - question on leaving him alone



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Hank's neuter went well yesterday. Our new vet allowed me to be with him until the moment he went into surgery, and had me waiting in the recovery room the minute they brought him out. 

Today I have to leave him alone for 3-4 hours for an unavoidable reason, and I don't know if I should put the cone on his head and leave him loose in the house (he is normally loose in the house when I am gone), crate him with the cone on, crate him without the cone on, or just leave him. I only got the cone as a precaution in case he starts licking; I haven't use it at all yet.

SO FAR he has not licked at the area at all, but then again this morning is the first time he has been totally awake and acting normal. He has sniffed at it a few times but that is understandable because it DOES smell weird, I think it is probably the antiseptic they used. 

He is taking Deramaxx for 5 days for pain and to reduce inflammation, and I read last night that if there is no pain he is less likely to lick. 

Any thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I would not risk it, but that is just me. I would put the cone on and leave him in an area where he can't get stuck with it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My recent experience is the dogs have been good a day or two after the surgery then they start licking. Even if they don't rip out anything (our recent neuter was glued) the licking can cause serious infection/inflammation.

I also have bad experience with a bite not - my one dog could twist around and get his head to the area with it on (and it was properly fitted)-The cone is time tested though I hate it. Using a basket muzzle with my female but that is a bandaged wound and it has to be bandaged becaus she will rub against it and abrade it. Cant do that with neuter.

I would get him real used to the cone before you leave. That can be freaky for the dog.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. Hank was also glued so hopefully that will be extra protection in general. He is looking at me today already like, "Why the heck haven't we taken our morning walk yet?"


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Grim was glued too. Do keep an eye out for swelling. He is young so maybe it won't be so bad - Grim was 8 and it was pretty bad.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

jocoyn said:


> Grim was glued too. Do keep an eye out for swelling. He is young so maybe it won't be so bad - Grim was 8 and it was pretty bad.


Thanks, I sure will. 

He is already a handful today, really missing his walk. Doc said we can try some short ones starting Friday.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If you don't have a soft cone definitely look into getting one. I think they carry them at PetCo. They don't tend to bang up against furniture, knock things over, and make that horrible scraping sounds against the wall. Also they're more comfortable for sleeping, but the dog still can't lick his incision.


----------

